# Wichita Falls KSWO



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

KSWO channel 7 from Lawton is now on the air in Digital. Digital 11 broadcasting on 7.1 it looks like it's going to be a wide screen HD channel, just in time for football. We even have a full time weather channel on 7.03, this is good for Wichita Falls and Lawton.







Bill


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah I have been sending email back and forth to the station engineer. They have ABC, Telemundo and Radar as the sub channels. ABC is missing from our locals package from Dish probably because they wanted the local telemundo now carried by Dish, or could it be that they are closely associated with the Lawton cable company?


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

Mike,
The thing that bothers me about channel 7 is thier channel 7 Logo, I can't stand it. We ought to have a group here in Wichita Falls to get together and talk to the stations one person speaking doesn't seem to do much. Mike I also pick up KXII from Sherman on 12.01 with a 77% reading almost every night, I'm using a radio shack VU-190XR with a rotor.



Bill


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

20 fades in and out on me, I do not have the antenna on a rotor. I just get 3,6,7,18 in digital. Looks like ABC is not doing HDTV yet. Hope they start passing the nework feed one of these days, but it looks like they are ready for it.

When I had the "really big" UHF antenna out on the roof, I could get some of the Dallas stations in HD. I was tempted to put it back on the roof to get the Olympics, since NBC HD was one of the ones that worked.


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

I noticed that KSWO is now broadcasting in HD in the evenings for the first time yesterday. If NBC and FOX would get thier act together they could do the same thing, I prefer the 16X9 screen myself.



Bill


----------

